# 261314 - Software Tester 2018



## xerosnow (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and have been reading on sticky threads and links provided in them. Thanks to them that now I'm aware of the process.

However, most of the threads are on software engineer (261313) and there's very little on Software Tester (261314).

Is anyone applying for 190 on 261314 in the upcoming days? I see that NSW (Majority Invite Giver) has removed 261314 from their SOL and from immitracker, there are just 8 cases granted by Victoria since 25/06/2015.

What are my chances to apply as Software Engineer 261313? Below are my details:

Role: Software Engineer
Exp: 5+ Years
Responsibilities: 3yr (Manual) + 2yr (Automation)

Has any tester here in the forum has applied as 261314 and has got the grant? If yes, what changes you had make?

Thanks in advance for any information you may provide.


----------



## vc2084 (Dec 31, 2017)

xerosnow said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have been reading on sticky threads and links provided in them. Thanks to them that now I'm aware of the process.
> 
> ...


I received my grant(261314) in October 2017 for NSW(75+5). My friend is awaiting his visa grant since last 2 months (65+5). You will have to score 79 in PTE for faster processing.


----------



## xerosnow (Dec 29, 2017)

vc2084 said:


> I received my grant(261314) in October 2017 for NSW(75+5). My friend is awaiting his visa grant since last 2 months (65+5). You will have to score 79 in PTE for faster processing.


Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately NSW has removed 261314 from the list. 

If you don't mind me asking, what was your degree and was there a relevance between qualification and code applied?

I'm an ECE engineer working in testing. Looks like I'll lose 4 years experience and hence I get 0 points on experience. And mostly very less points on degree also.


----------



## vc2084 (Dec 31, 2017)

xerosnow said:


> Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately NSW has removed 261314 from the list.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what was your degree and was there a relevance between qualification and code applied?
> 
> I'm an ECE engineer working in testing. Looks like I'll lose 4 years experience and hence I get 0 points on experience. And mostly very less points on degree also.


My degree is Masters in Computer Application, so it is totally related to SW Tester role. As far as I remember 261314 was removed before Jul 2017, but my consultant told me the submit button is not disabled unlike other states (don't know if that is true). So you can still submit your application for EOI. I received 15 for Education and 10 points for 5 years of eligible work experience.


----------



## xerosnow (Dec 29, 2017)

vc2084 said:


> My degree is Masters in Computer Application, so it is totally related to SW Tester role. As far as I remember 261314 was removed before Jul 2017, but my consultant told me the submit button is not disabled unlike other states (don't know if that is true). So you can still submit your application for EOI. I received 15 for Education and 10 points for 5 years of eligible work experience.


thanks, I will check that out.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi,

Have you applied for software tester role and if you dont mind what is the current status of your application?

Thanks,
Alekhya


----------



## xerosnow (Dec 29, 2017)

Alekhyak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you applied for software tester role and if you dont mind what is the current status of your application?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't apply. I had to put it on hold because of personal reasons.

Only Victoria is accepting QA and there are very less chances. But I would say fire and find out. You'll never know. Your case might be an exception, who knows?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah even I have gone through some threads about software tester....my partner is working in that skillset for the past 5 years and we are planning to file ACS for him in few months and in dilemma now


----------



## xerosnow (Dec 29, 2017)

If you have 70 or more points, it's worth a shot. Else, no, at least for a while. Canada isn't bad either, except for the weather. May be explore that?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

Lets hope for the best, I just filed my ACS and I am gonna be the primary applicant...fingers crossed..


----------



## xerosnow (Dec 29, 2017)

Awesome. Good luck to you. And do keep us posted


----------



## craagz (Sep 16, 2015)

Alekhyak said:


> Lets hope for the best, I just filed my ACS and I am gonna be the primary applicant...fingers crossed..


Hi Alekya,
Did you apply? if yes, was it as a software tester? Any progress on your application?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

I applied for system admin code, my spouse profile is related to software tester...i started mine for now.


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

I have applied for ACS skills assessment on 31st March for S/W Tester and it's currently with Accessor.


----------



## xerosnow (Dec 29, 2017)

tsubhashini said:


> I have applied for ACS skills assessment on 31st March for S/W Tester and it's currently with Accessor.


Awesome. Good luck to you and keep us posted.

Also, can you provide us more details? Like, degree, exp, state sponsorship, pte score etc.


----------



## subhchu (May 3, 2018)

Alekhyak said:


> Lets hope for the best, I just filed my ACS and I am gonna be the primary applicant...fingers crossed..


Hi Both ,

I am software test with 12+ years of experience. My education is B.E chemical Engineering.
In the past 10 years i have had breaks of 3 years. How may points would i be eligible for my experience. 

I have PTE score of 10
Education 15 points
Age : 25

if i can at least get 10 for my experience and I can again give PTE a try and increase my score.

Counting on the reply!!


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

xerosnow said:


> Awesome. Good luck to you and keep us posted.
> 
> Also, can you provide us more details? Like, degree, exp, state sponsorship, pte score etc.


ACS: Still with Accessor
Age: (30 points, 25 points after august)
Degree: B.Tech - Computer science Engineering(10 points)
Experience: 11 years (15 points)
State sponsorship: Yes (5 points)
PTE score: Aiming for 65 (10 points)


----------



## xerosnow (Dec 29, 2017)

tsubhashini said:


> ACS: Still with Accessor
> Age: (30 points, 25 points after august)
> Degree: B.Tech - Computer science Engineering(10 points)
> Experience: 11 years (15 points)
> ...


👍


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

tsubhashini said:


> ACS: Still with Accessor
> Age: (30 points, 25 points after august)
> Degree: B.Tech - Computer science Engineering(10 points)
> Experience: 11 years (15 points)
> ...




Hi,

Have you got your assessment result?


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

subhchu said:


> Hi Both ,
> 
> I am software test with 12+ years of experience. My education is B.E chemical Engineering.
> In the past 10 years i have had breaks of 3 years. How may points would i be eligible for my experience.
> ...


Hi ,

Points for experience depends on how many years ACS is going to consider, as i am from ECE background by default they have deducted 4 years and I ended up with 1.5 yrs as relevant considered by ACS and its gonna be 0 points for my experience.

I believe it's always good to maintain PTE score as 20 for safe side.


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

Alekhyak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you got your assessment result?


Yes, on 17th May. It took 7 weeks. No experience is deducted and full period is considered.


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

tsubhashini said:


> Yes, on 17th May. It took 7 weeks. No experience is deducted and full period is considered.


That's great, Congratualtions .

Kindly do update regarding further progress


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

tsubhashini said:


> ACS: Still with Accessor
> Age: (30 points, 25 points after august)
> Degree: B.Tech - Computer science Engineering(10 points)
> Experience: 11 years (15 points)
> ...


Your degree should be 15 points, i am thinking it was a 4 year course.


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes, you are right. I mentioned it wrongly. It is 15. But mine was not 4 years, it was 3 years as I was a Diploma holder before in same stream so joined directly in 2nd year.


----------



## tsubhashini (Mar 29, 2018)

Alekhyak said:


> That's great, Congratualtions .
> 
> Kindly do update regarding further progress


Sure, will keep you updated. I am yet to get my PTE score so I may go with EOI in June.


----------



## Arghya12 (Jul 19, 2018)

Alekhyak said:


> Lets hope for the best, I just filed my ACS and I am gonna be the primary applicant...fingers crossed..


Hi Any Update on your Process...Thnaks.


----------



## Arghya12 (Jul 19, 2018)

Alekhyak said:


> I applied for system admin code, my spouse profile is related to software tester...i started mine for now.



Any update on your application...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sam_34 (Jan 29, 2018)

tsubhashini said:


> Sure, will keep you updated. I am yet to get my PTE score so I may go with EOI in June.


Did you file your EOI ?


----------



## Hkond2305 (Aug 18, 2018)

*EOI on 8th Aug 2018*



xerosnow said:


> If you have 70 or more points, it's worth a shot. Else, no, at least for a while. Canada isn't bad either, except for the weather. May be explore that?


Hi I have submitted for VIC with 70 points on Aug 8th 2018, when can i expect the invitation for Visa processing???


----------



## Ankitlohia (Sep 18, 2018)

Have you tried for adelaide one of the consultant told me they are also open for QA.
If possible can u share your debrief of 70 points for VIC?
Thanks and keep updating bro.!!




Hkond2305 said:


> Hi I have submitted for VIC with 70 points on Aug 8th 2018, when can i expect the invitation for Visa processing???


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

I also positive assessment for 261314 and don't enough points to apply yet. I will have 65 including state points in March 2018. Should i get 261313 assessment too ? 

points 

Age -30
Degree-15
Exp-0
English-10

Experience in March 2019 : 5


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry guys too many mistakes 


Maggo1234 said:


> I also positive assessment for 261314 and don't enough points to apply yet. I will have 65 including state points in March 2018. Should i get 261313 assessment too ?
> 
> points
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hkond2305 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hkond2305 said:


> xerosnow said:
> 
> 
> > If you have 70 or more points, it's worth a shot. Else, no, at least for a while. Canada isn't bad either, except for the weather. May be explore that?
> ...



Hey I had 70 points as belwo:
I got 65 in Pte 
I have 8 yrs exp after removing 2 yrs from ACS
And my experience gave me 15 points


----------



## Raka_SoftwareTester (Oct 22, 2018)

Any news of invitation for software tester with 70 points ?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Any invitation at all for 190 Software tester Victoria?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

